# sivetz roaster on ebay



## bubbajvegas

could be a good upgrade if youve got the room

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COFFEE-ROASTER-SIVETZ-1-4-BAG-/221211697284?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item33813ea08


----------



## Rallen

Wow. I wish I had the room and/or the money for that beauty!!


----------

